# Need help: Buying stocks from a market maker?



## sydneyLAD (30 December 2012)

Was just wondering, is it better to buy stocks off a market maker or another independent broker?  Thanks and happy new year.


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 December 2012)

Broker.

A broker is an intermediary (in simple terms, a "middle man") who will enable you to buy actual stocks from anyone who is selling. This is done, through the broker, on the "real" stock exchange (ASX).

A market maker is someone who runs their own market, by whatever means, and in most cases isn't selling you the actual stocks as such. There are differences between the various market makers, but many have more in common with casinos, betting agencies and the like than they do with a broker. 

Market makers have their place, but for a beginner I'd strongly suggest you stick to actual brokers not market makers. 

There are plenty of brokers to choose from, the main categories being online and full service. The former will simply carry out your instructions (entered online) and that's it. Nothing more and nothing less and it's all done electronically. The latter, a full service broker, can provide advice and recommend what to invest in but will charge a lot more for their services than an online broker does.

If you just want to buy some stocks that you pick yourself then use an online broker. 

If you want someone to recommend what to buy as well as doing the actual buying then find a full service broker. Also consider getting advice from qualified financial planners etc (then doing the actual stock buying via an online broker) as an alternative option. Either way, if you're after professional advice then you will be charged for it by some means (either directly or in the form of higher brokerage costs on each trade etc).


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2012)

Never heard of a Market Maker selling stock
Only options and warrants.


----------

